# Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Is this prelude to a Sharkhunter Blacklung?


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Looks like I was a bit hasty.
It's a one-off, apparently :-(

View attachment 13442967


----------



## J.Law (Oct 22, 2017)

Joe90 said:


> It's a one-off, apparently :-(


mmmmhmmmm ;-)


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Once the "regular" 50th Sharkhunter sells out I'd be very surprised if there won't be a Sharkhunter Black Lung (Sharklung?) .


----------



## Akoni (May 28, 2008)

Would be great to see it as a 300T Sharkhunter Aqualung...


----------



## CesarCO (Sep 3, 2009)

I read, don't remember exactly where now that from reputable source, that Doxa were not planning in releasing the Sharkhunter Aqualung version, at least not in the foreseeable future.

Hope they change their mind though.


----------



## afennell (May 18, 2018)

That would be a great watch!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Let's not be too quick to believe there won't be a Shark Lung. I think there will be. I expect it will be limited to 300, like the Black Lung and Silver Lung. I think it'll appear soon after the SUB 300 50th Sharkhunter leaves the website.

In a recent Instagram post (I think in the recent question and answer session), DOXA said something about the Shark Lung, along the lines of 'would we be crazy not to produce it?'

Cheers!


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

If they think they can sell 300 (and they will), there will be a Sharkhunter Aqualung. It's not rocket science.

These limited edition 50th anniversary watches have been a gold mine for Doxa!


----------



## seadweller16600 (Jul 17, 2011)

Never let them go;love both of them!!!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

CesarCO said:


> I read, don't remember exactly where now that from reputable source, that Doxa were not planning in releasing the Sharkhunter Aqualung version, at least not in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Hope they change their mind though.


They once told me they weren't planning on a searambler black lung. There will be a sharkhunter black lung.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Snulle said:


> Once the "regular" 50th Sharkhunter sells out I'd be very surprised if there won't be a Sharkhunter Black Lung (Sharklung?) .


I read this as "Shart Lung"; my inner 9year old self laughed out loud.


----------



## Watch Man Always (Feb 23, 2015)

Black Lung, Silver Lung and two additional 300 50th - I hope they bring out a Sharkie Lung!


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Jason Heaton posted a very nice image of his "SharkLung" prototype with the original BOR bracelet
on Instagram yesterday. How can Doxa not produce it?









source


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Snulle said:


> Jason Heaton posted a very nice image of his "SharkLung" prototype with the original BOR bracelet
> on Instagram yesterday. How can Doxa not produce it?
> 
> View attachment 13548163
> ...


Thanks for posting the photo, Snulle. It looks great.

I think it is only a matter of time...


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

yea with how accurate the 300 reissues have been it's a disappointment the current BoR bracelet doesn't match it


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Is it going to be for christmas??


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

K1M_I said:


> Is it going to be for christmas??


I just saw a Doxa Instagram post too.
I never thought I might be interested in a second Doxa but I have to say, that looks great!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

K1M_I said:


> Is it going to be for christmas??
> 
> View attachment 13733629


This is not good for my wallet lol.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

I will keep my fingers crossed that I get this one!


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking to join the club soon with a Black Lung.
All I can about the Sharkhunter lung is, Wow.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmmmm. Any official word? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Got the email, already pre-ordered


----------



## YepJ (Oct 26, 2017)

I figured they would have to release a Aqua Lung version for the Sharkie to complete the trilogy but thought Doxa would use the white logo like in years past. Watch still looks badass and I'll hopefully get the email soon to reserve one.


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Order IN!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Got the email but sticking with my Silver Lung. This is a beauty though -- good luck and enjoy, all you Sharkhunters!


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

Couldn't resist. I always thought my first Doxa would be orange, but now I have an excuse to choose another one!


----------



## YepJ (Oct 26, 2017)

If you guys don't mind, what is the pre-sale price for the Sharkhunter Black Lung...for those of us who have not received the email.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

YepJ said:


> If you guys don't mind, what is the pre-sale price for the Sharkhunter Black Lung...for those of us who have not received the email.


$2,190 IIRC


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Got the email. Tempted but not sure. I have a Sub300 Searambler that I will probably never sell. And I oredere the Poseidon and have yet to wear it. Was hoping it would be a good investment. So do I double down and get the Shark Hunter? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

If you get a pre-order in are you guaranteed one of the 200 pieces?


----------



## YepJ (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks, man!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

I’m in. Put my deposit down. Glad they used the yellow for the logo. If they used white, the dwarf hour hand would have blended in too much and reduced legibility like it does on the BL Professional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YepJ (Oct 26, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Got the email. Tempted but not sure. I have a Sub300 Searambler that I will probably never sell. And I oredere the Poseidon and have yet to wear it. Was hoping it would be a good investment. So do I double down and get the Shark Hunter?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm pretty much in the same boat. I have the Orange Black Lung (which I really love and will not give up) and passed on the Silverlung and I'm not a fan of Silver dials and sunburst finishes. But I told myself if they release a Sharkhunter with the white Aqua-Lung symbol I'd buy it right away. The black and yellow Aqua-Lung logo is throwing me off a bit because it still looks really cool but just not what I was anticipating.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

After a brief moment of temptation, I'll be sticking to my one and only Doxa Poseidon.

Good luck to all those that want the Black Lung, can't wait to see real owner photos!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

YepJ said:


> I'm pretty much in the same boat. I have the Orange Black Lung (which I really love and will not give up) and passed on the Silverlung and I'm not a fan of Silver dials and sunburst finishes. But I told myself if they release a Sharkhunter with the white Aqua-Lung symbol I'd buy it right away. The black and yellow Aqua-Lung logo is throwing me off a bit because it still looks really cool but just not what I was anticipating.


Yeah I would've instantly pulled the trigger of the Black Lung Logo was black and white.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

YODAHAWK said:


> I'm in. Put my deposit down. Glad they used the yellow for the logo. If they used white, the dwarf hour hand would have blended in too much and reduced legibility like it does on the BL Professional.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly and the reason I didn't opt for a Pro BL. Once I saw how it is virtually unreadable for 25% of the dial I had to pass. Glad they chose a color that still shows the white hands well.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

So glad that I checked Doxa instagram page today!

Just put my deposit.


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

Ordered mine too, congrats all. Looking forward to March.


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

just ordered one as well, after missing out on a silver lung.. looks like a lovely watch.. only not sure about the number of colours.. yellow logo, black dial, white hands and orange dot on bezel....


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Been missing in action from here for a while, but just ordered mine. I have been waiting for the right Sharky to surface and this is the one. This will be in time for my 50th birthday present to celebrate Doxa 50th anniversary  

Cheers


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks nice. But I'll wait for the 200T-Graph 50th Anniversary, a Searambler, that hopefully will be shown in Basel next year with pre-orders following shortly after.


----------



## YepJ (Oct 26, 2017)

I think this one is sold out.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

YepJ said:


> I think this one is sold out.


I got a confirmation email of my order. And yes, I just checked the link and it is out of stock...WOW!!!!


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

That was fast...
It took less than 3 hours.

People must really have been waiting for this release!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just a quick update.

I just checked again and indeed it is out of of stock.
However, that was only for the first batch of 100watches.
It clearly says that second batch, remaining 100watches, will be available to pre-order on January 2019




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

StratosZ4 said:


> That was fast...
> It took less than 3 hours.
> 
> People must really have been waiting for this release!
> ...


Didn't Doxa do 300 for the BL Pro?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

YODAHAWK said:


> Didn't Doxa do 300 for the BL Pro?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that for Professional and Searambler they did 300units.

For Sharkhunter it will only be 200units.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

YODAHAWK said:


> Didn't Doxa do 300 for the BL Pro?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe so, which would make this the rarest of the modern "lungs"


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

YODAHAWK said:


> Didn't Doxa do 300 for the BL Pro?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...I think so. Also for the Silverlung.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Wonder why they are splitting it up. Ordered mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Dan01 said:


> Wonder why they are splitting it up. Ordered mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its more fair that way, then people who werent on the email list at least have a shot at it too


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Snulle said:


> Looks nice. But I'll wait for the 200T-Graph 50th Anniversary, a Searambler, that hopefully will be shown in Basel next year with pre-orders following shortly after.


I also want the T-Graph re-issue. I've been wearing my original 200 all this week - and it keeps excellent time


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Damn missed out due to timezone difference...see if i have better luck with the second batch


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Tgraph reissue would be great but I think my bank account would explode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Yeah I would've instantly pulled the trigger of the Black Lung Logo was black and white.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


X3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

YepJ said:


> I figured they would have to release a Aqua Lung version for the Sharkie to complete the trilogy but thought Doxa would use the white logo like in years past. Watch still looks badass and I'll hopefully get the email soon to reserve one.


I was hoping for the white logo too, would have made this last version of the trilogy a bit more unique. Got the email...pre-paid my watch...feeling GOOD!


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

b2s said:


> I got a confirmation email of my order. And yes, I just checked the link and it is out of stock...WOW!!!!


That's insane! I'll consider myself incredibly lucky. I placed my order at 14:00 hrs. and they're all gone! Did this sell faster than the Silver Lungs?


----------



## DOXA SUB (Sep 4, 2018)

Formula1980 said:


> That's insane! I'll consider myself incredibly lucky. I placed my order at 14:00 hrs. and they're all gone! Did this sell faster than the Silver Lungs?


 Silver lungs were freely available by the preorder about a week or a little more, last summer on shop.doxawatches.com. The Sharkhunter Black Lung on personal invite only, sold out 100 pieces (first batch) on pre-orders within one or two hours.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

MZhammer said:


> My thoughts exactly and the reason I didn't opt for a Pro BL. Once I saw how it is virtually unreadable for 25% of the dial I had to pass. Glad they chose a color that still shows the white hands well.


I had the BL Pro. I loved everything about it except that dwarf hand blending in with the logo. I'd wake up in the morning and couldn't tell if it was 7 or 8. I didn't think it would be that big of a deal but I can be anal about some things.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

YODAHAWK said:


> I had the BL Pro. I loved everything about it except that dwarf hand blending in with the logo. I'd wake up in the morning and couldn't tell if it was 7 or 8. I didn't think it would be that big of a deal but I can be anal about some things.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here, I understood that was why the original was so short Lived?
It's also why I stuck with my 'standard' SUB 300 Professional and Searambler models. No regrets about not getting the last of the BlackLung trilogy but wondering if I get a 'standard' Sharkhunter to round off the set?
The £/$ is poor at the moment but a Christmas sale by Doxa would help!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Congrats to those who were waiting patiently for this special release! But this Sharkhunter just didn't check enough boxes for me to pull the trigger. I picked up the BL and SL, but I was also in the camp hoping for something that made the Sharkhunter unique (such as a black/white aqua-lung logo). I also don't care for the color of the utility gray markers on each side of the luminous indices. But I can certainly see how this is something others can really love and enjoy!


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*

While a white Lung logo would have also been cool, the yellow pops nicely and brings to life an otherwise monochrome dial. I like the way the black background of the badge integrates with the Sharkhunter black dial. I speculate but Aqualung may have insisted on the use of yellow in their logo licensing agreement with DOXA for brand reasons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*



Stev0 said:


> While a white Lung logo would have also been cool, the yellow pops nicely and brings to life an otherwise monochrome dial. I like the way the black background of the badge integrates with the Sharkhunter black dial unlike on the Silverlung. I speculate but Aqualung may have insisted on the use of yellow in their logo licensing agreement with DOXA for brand reasons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


White lung may have been more traditional but the yellow is also very nice.
Given the choice I would find it hard to choose...but happy there's another "lung" release.

Seeing as it already seems to be generating controversy, an orange logo would have been an interesting twist too...


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Congrats to those who were waiting patiently for this special release! But this Sharkhunter just didn't check enough boxes for me to pull the trigger. I picked up the BL and SL, but I was also in the camp hoping for something that made the Sharkhunter unique (such as a black/white aqua-lung logo). I also don't care for the color of the utility gray markers on each side of the luminous indices. But I can certainly see how this is something others can really love and enjoy!


I really wanted the BL, missed it and fell in love with the Silverlung.
Having 2 already, aren't you tempted to complete the trilogy? ;-)


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

If this had a white aqualung logo id have bought it. The yellow really doesn't look right to my eye on black dial.......unless the orange no deco numbers had been changed to yellow


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

I know the yellow logo in not historically accurate but it does pop off the dial. Wish I had opened my e mail earlier than I did, before the first hundred sold out.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Jimmer68 said:


> If this had a white aqualung logo id have bought it. The yellow really doesn't look right to my eye on black dial.......unless the orange no deco numbers had been changed to yellow


Agreed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Joe90 said:


> I really wanted the BL, missed it and fell in love with the Silverlung.
> Having 2 already, aren't you tempted to complete the trilogy? ;-)


Yes, I was tempted, but it didn't pass the "I gotta have this one" test, LOL.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Yes, I was tempted, but it didn't pass the "I gotta have this one" test, LOL.


Thats the best test ....by far


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Yes, I was tempted, but it didn't pass the "I gotta have this one" test, LOL.


While I wouldn't give up my SL for a Sharkhunter BL, I like the simplicity of the Sharkhunter dial with just the dash of yellow.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> Yes, I was tempted, but it didn't pass the "I gotta have this one" test, LOL.


Heck, by the time I got to my email, I didn't even have a chance! LOL! They were sold out before I had a chance


----------



## praveenkn (Sep 20, 2018)

How does one get on the list to get notified on pre-orders? FYI, I created an account on shop.doxawatches.com and also just sent them a DM on Instagram.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

praveenkn said:


> How does one get on the list to get notified on pre-orders? FYI, I created an account on shop.doxawatches.com and also just sent them a DM on Instagram.


Check your spam folder. For some reason I have received all of the emails but this one ended in my spam. You definitely get an email if you buy a lot of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveenkn (Sep 20, 2018)

Dan01 said:


> Check your spam folder. For some reason I have received all of the emails but this one ended in my spam. You definitely get an email if you buy a lot of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it, thanks! I haven't yet purchased the website, only bought a Searambler 50th from a private seller. Sounds like that's the first step to get notified.


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

praveenkn said:


> Got it, thanks! I haven't yet purchased the website, only bought a Searambler 50th from a private seller. Sounds like that's the first step to get notified.


I got notification and have no purchase history. Did you confirm your enrollment when you signed up for the emails?


----------



## praveenkn (Sep 20, 2018)

Captain Willard said:


> I got notification and have no purchase history. Did you confirm your enrollment when you signed up for the emails?


Thanks for the tip! 

Looks like there's an issue with Yahoo Mail since I didn't receive the confirmation email at all after I signed up for the mailing list using the Contact page. I signed up again using a Gmail account and it immediately received the confirmation email! Hope to start receiving those pre-order notifications from now on


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

praveenkn said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> Looks like there's an issue with Yahoo Mail since I didn't receive the confirmation email at all after I signed up for the mailing list using the Contact page. I signed up again using a Gmail account and it immediately received the confirmation email! Hope to start receiving those pre-order notifications from now on


Have you checked your SPAM? I have sometimes found emails I'm looking for in the junk file, even sometimes from companies I do regular business with. Promotions from Delta and American for example sometimes end up there, even if from the same email address, depending on the email subject.


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Have the Black Lung and bought a pre-owned Silver Lung the very same day Doxa released the «Shark Lung». Could not miss this so I’ll guess I have to sell a few of my kids Christmas presents:-d (it was a joke, lol)
I’m very exited.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Bulle said:


> Have the Black Lung and bought a pre-owned Silver Lung the very same day Doxa released the «Shark Lung». Could not miss this so I'll guess I have to sell a few of my kids Christmas presents:-d (it was a joke, lol)
> I'm very exited.


I almost read that you needed to sell some kids :-d


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Joe90 said:


> I almost read that you needed to sell some kids :-d


I am very sorry for my Norwegian-English grammar:rodekaart #syntaxerror


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Bulle said:


> I am very sorry for my Norwegian-English grammar:rodekaart #syntaxerror


No, it wasn't you!
I was reading too quickly :rodekaart


----------



## praveenkn (Sep 20, 2018)

nepatriot said:


> Have you checked your SPAM? I have sometimes found emails I'm looking for in the junk file, even sometimes from companies I do regular business with. Promotions from Delta and American for example sometimes end up there, even if from the same email address, depending on the email subject.


Thanks, yes I did. I usually check spam too just like you mentioned that sometimes legit company emails end up there. I did try to re-register with my Yahoo Mail last night and this time it worked but took an hour to get it. Maybe Yahoo was just slow.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have received the automated emails for order confirmation and invoice from DOXA just after my order and payment.

In my DOXA account the status on my order is still "PROCESSING".
Is this what you see in your account?


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have received the automated emails for order confirmation and invoice from DOXA just after my order and payment.

In my DOXA account the status on my order is still "PROCESSING".
Is this what you see in your account?


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

So what’s the nickname for this one? Yellow Lung or Shark Lung?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

StratosZ4 said:


> I have received the automated emails for order confirmation and invoice from DOXA just after my order and payment.
> 
> In my DOXA account the status on my order is still "PROCESSING".
> Is this what you see in your account?


Hi - yes that's what the DOXA system will say until they ship the watch, when it changes to show it is complete. If you have an order confirmation and invoice, then they have your preorder.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

YODAHAWK said:


> So what's the nickname for this one? Yellow Lung or Shark Lung?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Since "black lung" refers to the orange professional, I was going to guess "shark lung".


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

Captain Willard said:


> Since "black lung" refers to the orange professional, I was going to guess "shark lung".


"Black Lung Sharkie"


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Captain Willard said:


> Since "black lung" refers to the orange professional, I was going to guess "shark lung".


The only problem, sharks don't have lungs. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Aqua Shark?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Doxa themselves seem to call it "_DOXA SUB300 Sharkhunter 50th Anniversary US Divers Edition "Black Lung"_".

I'm still undecided on whether I love the yellow Aqua lung logo (for popping out) or whether it should have been left white.
Then again, with the white hour hand (in contrast to the black hour hands of the BL and SL), I feel this is the most legible of the Aqualung reissues. :think:


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Personally I like it but think it would have been better with a white lung and not grey marker outlines, 
but a easy pass for me as I’m eagerly awaiting a Basel T graph release fingers crossed ,I’m pretty certain I will go for a sharkhunter t graph if it looks good and the price is not to high


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Personally I like it but think it would have been better with a white lung and not grey marker outlines,
> but a easy pass for me as I'm eagerly awaiting a Basel T graph release fingers crossed ,I'm pretty certain I will go for a sharkhunter t graph if it looks good and the price is not to high


What do you think the case dimensions of the T graph will be? I love comfort the of 50th models due to their thin case profile. That's why I couldn't pass on the Sharkie Aqua Lung. I flipped my Poseidon as it was too top heavy in comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Stev0 said:


> What do you think the case dimensions of the T graph will be? I love comfort the of 50th models due to their thin case profile. That's why I couldn't pass on the Sharkie Aqua Lung. I flipped my Poseidon as it was too top heavy in comparison.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is a good point and I don't know the dimensions, I will need to look into this as I too prefer the 50th case dimensions


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yes it seems to be.

I was lucky enough to order one, I own a Aqua Lung Searambler Sub 300 also and so far I tend to like more the black Sharkhunter.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Yes it seems to be.

I was lucky enough to order one, I own a Aqua Lung Searambler Sub 300 also and so far I tend to like more the black Sharkhunter.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Mine looks exactly like yours, order number and procesing


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Captain Willard said:


> Couldn't resist. I always thought my first Doxa would be orange, but now I have an excuse to choose another one!


I have the Searambler Aqualung, now this Sharkhunter Aqualung....

Need an orange one ;-)

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

YepJ said:


> I think this one is sold out.


First batch of 100 is.

Next one coming up january

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Specs are the same as the original Sub300 professional?

To be honest I think the metric no-co bezel would have been a nice touch.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Specs are the same as the original Sub300 professional?
> 
> To be honest I think the metric no-co bezel would have been a nice touch.


I too prefer the metric bezel ..... de-emphasizes the numbers and allowed the eye to focus on the dial/ handset .... at least for me it does.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

matthew P said:


> I too prefer the metric bezel ..... de-emphasizes the numbers and allowed the eye to focus on the dial/ handset .... at least for me it does.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Yes that would be an interesting twist, also because the few original Sub300s I have seen had the metric bezel:










I do like the Sharkhunter Aqualung but for me it's hard to justify to have the same watch twice, it would be nice to have something different like a metric bezel and/or a tapering bracelet as that is the only criticism I have regarding my Sub300.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

*Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*

Anybody know if they released the 2nd 100 yet? Been quiet lately.

Sent from my Commadore 64 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

No not yet.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Still no news regarding the second batch


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Maybe the second batch will have a white Aqualung logo with an orange minute hand. 

A guy can dream, right?


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Iron swan said:


> Maybe the second batch will have a white Aqualung logo with an orange minute hand.
> 
> A guy can dream, right?


Why waste that on a second batch when they can do a full 800 piece re-run of Aqualung v2 - all 3 dials with white logo!










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

zaratsu said:


> Why waste that on a second batch when they can do a full 800 piece re-run of Aqualung v2 - all 3 dials with white logo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doxa do need to pace themselves with the re-issues and hold some back. Perhaps we will see the white re-issues for Aqualungs 100th Birthday / Doxa Sub's 75th. Can you please wait patiently for the next 25 years....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm impatiently waiting on the second batch. Also their customer service has been quite poor at responding to emails lately...


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

nsx_23 said:


> I'm impatiently waiting on the second batch. Also their customer service has been quite poor at responding to emails lately...


Their customer service is always poor..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I thought I read somewhere that the second 100 watch preorders would happen today. Have heard nothing...


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*



Stirling Moss said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the second 100 watch preorders would happen today. Have heard nothing...


2nd batch is due for release in January but never saw a date specified. Where did you read it would be today?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

I suspect they may open up the sales at a time that is more convenient for those who the first batch of 100 was inconvenient for. First release was around 19:30 GMT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*



Stev0 said:


> 2nd batch is due for release in January but never saw a date specified. Where did you read it would be today?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I remember or find a date anywhere. Maybe I'm losing my mind?


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

*Re: Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*



Stev0 said:


> 2nd batch is due for release in January but never saw a date specified. Where did you read it would be today?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can't remember or find a date anywhere. Maybe I'm losing my mind?


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

We're nearing the end of January. Anyone heard anything on the release of the second 100?


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

RIB333 said:


> We're nearing the end of January. Anyone heard anything on the release of the second 100?


Perhaps they meant January 2020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Stev0 said:


> Perhaps they meant January 2020


That is hilarious!


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

January is not over yet. If you made a promise to someone and they started selfishly nagging you days, or even weeks ahead of time, how would you appreciate it?

On the other hand, give 'em all the grief you have stored up come February 1st!


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*



qa_ii said:


> January is not over yet. If you made a promise to someone and they started selfishly nagging you days, or even weeks ahead of time, how would you appreciate it?
> 
> On the other hand, give 'em all the grief you have stored up come February 1st!


... if you live in Australia, it's no longer January!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*



Stev0 said:


> ... if you live in Australia, it's no longer January!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Almost 12 hours into Feb down under and still no news of round 2.
Time to unleash the dingos!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

qa_ii said:


> January is not over yet. If you made a promise to someone and they started selfishly nagging you days, or even weeks ahead of time, how would you appreciate it?
> 
> On the other hand, give 'em all the grief you have stored up come February 1st!


I tried to believe they would keep their word. I really did...:-so|

I guess this is now appropriate:


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

There will not be another release! I got this from Doxa with much angst and disappointment. I'm pissed!


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Whaaaaaat? So the sharkhunter sub30 50th black lung will be limited to 100 pieces?!?

And what is the logic? They (100 first batch) sold out in less than 5 hours..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

is this official?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

lilreddivinghood said:


> There will not be another release! I got this from Doxa with much angst and disappointment. I'm pissed!


If this means that there will be a release of a new T-Graph before Baselworld, then I am OK with their decision. Sorry for all you who didn't get a SH BL, but that's life *shrugs*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Release a 300 T-Graph Searambler....then everyone can have a go
Like the 4000.
Had a tenth anniversary version now not...looking at Ariels caseback on his beauty he sold...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

While annoying if it's true that Doxa is only going to release 100 of these, I can't blame them. They seem to have set up their business model on hype selling to collectors and both versions of the Searambler 300 regular and black lung are still in stock. Doxa probably should have released smaller numbers of the black lung professional and searambler, maybe 200 each, and then could have easily matched the sharkhunter black lung with 200 pieces. I personally am taking it as a good sign of things to come (smaller 300 t-graph) at Basel, and maybe even a rerelease of a twin crown GMT watch again. I think that fairly quick sell outs are to the benefit of Doxa remaining in business and relevant. Compared to lets say a Speedy Snoopy which now selling for over 3X the original MSRP, Doxas seem to add a small premium on some watches on the secondary market, but not enough to keep any of us from really getting a watch if we missed out and really want one. The premiums aren't so bad that Doxa has become flipper town (except in the water), and most models can be had preloved at a discount. 
Now Doxa, make me a titanium cased 1200!


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

While annoying if it's true that Doxa is only going to release 100 of these, I can't blame them. They seem to have set up their business model on hype selling to collectors and both versions of the Searambler 300 regular and black lung are still in stock. Doxa probably should have released smaller numbers of the black lung professional and searambler, maybe 200 each, and then could have easily matched the sharkhunter black lung with 200 pieces. I personally am taking it as a good sign of things to come (smaller 300 t-graph) at Basel, and maybe even a rerelease of a twin crown GMT watch again. I think that fairly quick sell outs are to the benefit of Doxa remaining in business and relevant. Compared to lets say a Speedy Snoopy which now selling for over 3X the original MSRP, Doxas seem to add a small premium on some watches on the secondary market, but not enough to keep any of us from really getting a watch if we missed out and really want one. The premiums aren't so bad that Doxa has become flipper town (except in the water), and most models can be had preloved at a discount. 
Now Doxa, make me a titanium cased 1200!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

If true / correct, this is very disappointing - I had issues while ordering the Sharkhunter Blacklung and by the time Doxa C.S. answered my frantic email(s), the first batch was sold out. 
"Not to worry", they told me. 
Looks like many of their loyal customers are being left behind - I was wanting to have the trio complete - now I have only 2 out of 3. If all of that's true ..... keep an eye out on the sales forum.

We're such suckers, falling for all the LE-crap. I too missed out on the above mentioned Silver Snoopy. Or the Speedy Tuesday. Or ....... 
These are in the hands of day-traders, looking to make some quick cache. I'm not playing, yet no less pissed. 

My watch hobby may be coming to an end: too many disappointments of late :-|


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

If there is any doubt call them and ask.....that's where I got my info........it ain't gonna happen! Gonna wear the Rollie in protest.......


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes it's official. No second set of 100.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

It would be nice if Doxa came out with an official announcement. Just seems so weird that they would do this when the first batch sold out so quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes it WOULD be nice....but then again it wouldn't be Doxa if they did!


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

I wonder why their communications / customer service is such a struggle ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Feel sorry for those who missed out particularly the message saying second batch would be available, which have made some folks patiently/anxiously waited. Perhaps they couldn't acquire enough COSC movement to produce 200 as originally planned. Anyhow, would be nice to know the real reason.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

b2s said:


> Feel sorry for those who missed out particularly the message saying second batch would be available, which have made some folks patiently/anxiously waited.
> Perhaps they couldn't acquire enough COSC movement to produce 200 as originally planned.
> 
> *Anyhow, would be nice to know the real reason.*


|>|>|>|>


----------



## Peteski (Jan 28, 2019)

Stirling Moss said:


> While annoying if it's true that Doxa is only going to release 100 of these, I can't blame them. They seem to have set up their business model on hype selling to collectors and both versions of the Searambler 300 regular and black lung are still in stock. Doxa probably should have released smaller numbers of the black lung professional and searambler, maybe 200 each, and then could have easily matched the sharkhunter black lung with 200 pieces. I personally am taking it as a good sign of things to come (smaller 300 t-graph) at Basel, and maybe even a rerelease of a twin crown GMT watch again. I think that fairly quick sell outs are to the benefit of Doxa remaining in business and relevant. Compared to lets say a Speedy Snoopy which now selling for over 3X the original MSRP, Doxas seem to add a small premium on some watches on the secondary market, but not enough to keep any of us from really getting a watch if we missed out and really want one. The premiums aren't so bad that Doxa has become flipper town (except in the water), and most models can be had preloved at a discount.
> Now Doxa, make me a titanium cased 1200!


I was a little surprised and pleased that I could still order a brand new standard 300 Searambler considering they are limited to 300 pieces and appear to have been on sale for quite some time - presumably a year or more. I see the standard Sharkhunter is still available new too. I can understand how collectors would go straight for the special editions (especially with a significant pre-order discount), but for people like me who just want the standard issue it's good that they don't sell out instantly otherwise I would probably have never bought a Doxa. So for me their business model seems pretty sound i.e. very quick sale of special editions to serious collectors at a discount and enough stock of standard editions to sell to new customers at a reasonable price.


----------



## chrmer (May 11, 2018)

Maybe they decided to change the US Divers logo to be like the original version and they will do another run - that would be nice as it would make these 100 even more sought after- lol.


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

Has anyone received any updates regarding the first batch? I got an order in but haven’t heard anything regarding it... given the new limited number is it likely that all orders aren’t going to be filled? I may call tomorrow and try and get some guidance. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

hooballin said:


> Has anyone received any updates regarding the first batch? I got an order in but haven't heard anything regarding it... given the new limited number is it likely that all orders aren't going to be filled? I may call tomorrow and try and get some guidance. Any info is appreciated.


I got in on the first batch but have not been notified of any updates. As I recall they are suppose to be delivered in March. Hopefully they are still in line to do that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

hooballin said:


> Has anyone received any updates regarding the first batch? I got an order in but haven't heard anything regarding it... given the new limited number is it likely that all orders aren't going to be filled? I may call tomorrow and try and get some guidance. Any info is appreciated.


Same here.
I believe that is standard DOXA tactic not to give any updates, feedback, etc.

I don't like it and I think nobody does but as long as they deliver our watches it is just fine with me.

If you call them and have any news, please share with the rest of us.
It is kind of weird that they have cancelled the second batch and I believe that they should give some reason.


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

StratosZ4 said:


> Same here.
> I believe that is standard DOXA tactic not to give any updates, feedback, etc.
> 
> I don't like it and I think nobody does but as long as they deliver our watches it is just fine with me.
> ...


It's equally weird that they choose to close their Instagram account at around the same time.
Hearing about Doxa's typical modus operandi, I'll take a wait-and-see approach but I could imagine that new customers may be put off from making a purchase for fear of lack of future support, etc.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

chrmer said:


> Maybe they decided to change the US Divers logo to be like the original version and they will do another run - that would be nice as it would make these 100 even more sought after- lol.


That's funny dude....


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

chrmer said:


> Maybe they decided to change the US Divers logo to be like the original version and they will do another run - that would be nice as it would make these 100 even more sought after- lol.


 That's funny dude....


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

live chat in the official website is currently out of order.

has anyone got in touch through this lately?


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

This is Doxa’s Official forum. You would think somebody would monitor it and see these comments and respond. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

I spoke with customer service this morning. 

Confirmed that it's only 100 pieces now. If you got an order in and paid the deposit, you are guaranteed a watch. 

Final invoices will be sent out at the end of Feb and watches will ship a few days after that... sounds like early March.

Asked about new releases and they were very coy and said "Baselworld is right around the corner"


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

I wonder if they have now hired Rolex's PR/Law firm? 
"No comment"


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Wonder why they took their Instagram page down...

For hype buildup? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

It’s back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

hooballin said:


> I spoke with customer service this morning.
> 
> Confirmed that it's only 100 pieces now. If you got an order in and paid the deposit, you are guaranteed a watch.
> 
> ...


Good for us who reserved one watch out of the first batch!


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

hooballin said:


> I spoke with customer service this morning.
> 
> Confirmed that it's only 100 pieces now. If you got an order in and paid the deposit, you are guaranteed a watch.
> 
> ...


Good for us who reserved one watch out of the first batch!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

StratosZ4 said:


> Good for us who reserved one watch out of the first batch!


Yes. The rarest of the BL trilogy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

YODAHAWK said:


> Yes. The rarest of the BL trilogy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wondering what this will do for the relative value of the BL? Not to be a pig, but I might be inclined to keep mine in it's original packaging for a while... that will be painful though.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

hooballin said:


> wondering what this will do for the relative value of the BL? Not to be a pig, but I might be inclined to keep mine in it's original packaging for a while... that will be painful though.


Did you buy to preserve for value on resale or to enjoy on your wrist?
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Disappointed...nothing more to add.

I wanted the black Lung and Doxa's decision is ununderstable for me, they should really try to treat their customers better.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

hooballin said:


> wondering what this will do for the relative value of the BL? Not to be a pig, but I might be inclined to keep mine in it's original packaging for a while... that will be painful though.


I'm trying to decide if I will keep mine. I have the Lorier Hydra coming soon and have an itch for the Sinn 356. On top of that I am trying to become a one-watch man.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

YODAHAWK said:


> I'm trying to decide if I will keep mine. I have the Lorier Hydra coming soon and have an itch for the Sinn 356. *On top of that I am trying to become a one-watch man*.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It sounds like you must be counting your watches in fractions!

...
0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1 = 1 watch :-d


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Another twist: I visited the DOXA website just a few minutes ago. It seems that the models that are "in stock" now have a delivery time of 2 weeks. One thing DOXA usually does well is to deliver a purchase in just a day or two for in stock items. Add this to the other oddities, and...:-s


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

*Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*

It does all seem a bit strange


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Joe90 said:


> It sounds like you must be counting your watches in fractions!
> 
> ...
> 0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1+0.1 = 1 watch :-d


Timex Marlin + Gshock+Undone Skipper+Sinn 204=.4 watches. I can get six more watches!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteski (Jan 28, 2019)

qa_ii said:


> Another twist: I visited the DOXA website just a few minutes ago. It seems that the models that are "in stock" now have a delivery time of 2 weeks. One thing DOXA usually does well is to deliver a purchase in just a day or two for in stock items. Add this to the other oddities, and...:-s


My "in stock" searambler 300 was shipped within a couple of days of order just a couple of weeks ago. This was from Europe to UK if that makes any difference on timing. I was impressed with their quick turnaround.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> Disappointed...nothing more to add.
> 
> I wanted the black Lung and Doxa's decision is ununderstable for me, they should really try to treat their customers better.


Total agreement here ..... very disappointed and not the way to treat loyal customers. I was online on time but technical issues ruïned my order. Doxa Customer Services were not helpfull resolving the issues but reassured me I'd get mine in the 2nd batch. Seems this is not going to happen


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MHe225 said:


> Total agreement here ..... very disappointed and not the way to treat loyal customers. I was online on time but technical issues ruïned my order. Doxa Customer Services were not helpfull resolving the issues but reassured me I'd get mine in the 2nd batch. Seems this is not going to happen


Well Ron,
I wouldn't be updating your amazing register of Doxas you created for us all to review...
To miss out is one thing,fair and square...to be advised your in the second run and there not be one..lacks appeal imho.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

MHe225 said:


> Total agreement here ..... very disappointed and not the way to treat loyal customers. I was online on time but technical issues ruïned my order. Doxa Customer Services were not helpfull resolving the issues *but reassured me I'd get mine in the 2nd batch.* Seems this is not going to happen


That must have left a bitter taste in your mouth.

In my case on December/January I had other expenses and I was waiting for February/March...I assume I'm going to spend my money somewhere else.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> That must have left a bitter taste in your mouth .......


That's absolutely right ..... Still hoping there will be that 2nd batch, but not holding my breath (could die doing so)


----------



## chrmer (May 11, 2018)

unfortunate, maybe Basel holds the secret


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

I sent a message via contact form in Doxa's website and BOOM! I got a reply in a couple of hours.

According to the very polite "Customer Care", our watches will be ready for shipping by the end of this month.
We will all get an email notification with the final payment invoice a week before that.

When I ordered the watch back in December, I left a message for it to be shipped on June just in time for my 30th birthday.
No reply to that whatsoever.
I will take the watch now, thank you!

Fingers crossed.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Yuppie! Excellent news..

Do you all think one can order a black Isofrane at the same time and have all delivered in same shipping?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

As I have no idea, did the previous Aqua Lung LEs include any other strap besides the BOR bracelet?


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

StratosZ4 said:


> As I have no idea, did the previous Aqua Lung LEs include any other strap besides the BOR bracelet?


Wasn't there a yellow Isofrane that you could order with the Poseidon? And I think it was delivered together with the watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StratosZ4 said:


> As I have no idea, did the previous Aqua Lung LEs include any other strap besides the BOR bracelet?





El Loco Norwegian said:


> Wasn't there a yellow Isofrane that you could order with the Poseidon? And I think it was delivered together with the watch.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

StratosZ4 said:


> As I have no idea, did the previous Aqua Lung LEs include any other strap besides the BOR bracelet?





El Loco Norwegian said:


> Wasn't there a yellow Isofrane that you could order with the Poseidon? And I think it was delivered together with the watch.



View attachment 13889651


View attachment 13889653

Not my photos.


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

All 50th editions just came with the BOR bracelet. You could add a 20mm yellow Isofrane (at a discounted price)to your Poseidon order as these were specially produced for the watch (only available in 22mm previously).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmeisenzahl (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn, that looks fantastic


----------



## chrmer (May 11, 2018)

second (final) payment on the sharkhunter should be in your emails today - shipping is supposed to start Feb 28,


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Just got the final payment email and the notification does confirm the watch is limited to 100.


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

I wonder why they cut it short with it selling out so fast. Maybe a supply issue?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*

I am getting an "undefined" error. Not sure what I did wrong?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

chrmer said:


> second (final) payment on the sharkhunter should be in your emails today - shipping is supposed to start Feb 28,


Tomorrow is one month left until BaselWorld, and if they ship the SHBL out in the first week of March, there should still be time for a new release (of a new model?) before BW. They released the Poseidon like a week before BW last year.

I'm getting excited :-D


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

No email received yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Tomorrow is one month left until BaselWorld, and if they ship the SHBL out in the first week of March, there should still be time for a new release (of a new model?) before BW. They released the Poseidon like a week before BW last year.
> 
> I'm getting excited :-D


300 Searambler T-Graph????


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

royalenfield said:


> No email received yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you check your spam?


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

I just did and still nothing

Have all of you received the email?!

I did receive the original one, paid the advance and got the receipt for it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I wonder if you get the serial number based on deposit received, or final payment received... if the former I've got a low serial, if the latter I dont


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Anybody still waiting for the email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

royalenfield said:


> Anybody still waiting for the email?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still waiting...


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

royalenfield said:


> Anybody still waiting for the email?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still waiting...


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Just paid for mine, and not too thrilled about a $29 shipping charge. Come on DOXA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

royalenfield said:


> Anybody still waiting for the email?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This happened to me with the Professional Black Lung. I never received the email so I finally reached out to Doxa USA and they sent me a link.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

is there any deadline mentioned in this email?

I thought of waiting for a couple of days.
maybe I need to get in touch with them.


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

There wasn’t any deadline in the email that I saw. Only shipping information saying 2/28 was when it starts in the order paid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

StratosZ4 said:


> is there any deadline mentioned in this email?
> 
> I thought of waiting for a couple of days.
> maybe I need to get in touch with them.


No deadline mentioned. But they start shipping in 7 days so I would just contact them if I were you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

is there any deadline mentioned in this email?

I thought of waiting for a couple of days.
maybe I need to get in touch with them.


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Just called them.

They sent the emails to USA based customers yesterday, and for Europe and ROW they will send them in next 2 days. 

So all under control for now, it seems. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

royalenfield said:


> Just called them.
> 
> They sent the emails to USA based customers yesterday, and for Europe and ROW they will send them in next 2 days.
> 
> ...


Great!
Thanks for the update!!

I also sent them an email, I suppose will get the same reply.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm curious what edition size that will be engraved on the back... It would turn out strange
if they had them engraved before it was decided to go from 200 to 100 and they say xxx/200.


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Snulle said:


> I'm curious what edition size that will be engraved on the back... It would turn out strange
> if they had them engraved before it was decided to go from 200 to 100 and they say xxx/200.


Those hundred watches will have a very interesting resale value then because they will be errors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

cyphion said:


> Those hundred watches will have a very interesting resale value then because they will be errors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm not sure that would change the resale error vs clearly showing more ltd. This being only 100 pcs, when the other 2 BLs are 300, I do think will affect the value in a positive direction.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

I received two replies regarding my earlier email to DOXA.

Both of which mentioned, that only the first 25 people received emails.
They will do it in groups of 25 in order to "make to process easier for everyone".

Hope this is clear.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

StratosZ4 said:


> I received two replies regarding my earlier email to DOXA.
> 
> Both of which mentioned, that only the first 25 people received emails.
> They will do it in groups of 25 in order to "make to process easier for everyone".
> ...


Woohoo, I'm top 25!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

YODAHAWK said:


> Woohoo, I'm top 25!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am trying to figure out the numbering schema. I received an email on Wednesday, my order number is 9708... does that correlate to being the 8th order for this watch?


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

YODAHAWK said:


> Woohoo, I'm top 25!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am trying to figure out the numbering schema. I received an email on Wednesday, my order number is 9708... does that correlate to being the 8th order for this watch?


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

My order number is 9786

I.e. could be watch#86?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

I am 10029


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

cyphion said:


> I am 10029
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bought one for my son on the same day that I ordered mine and it is number 9761 - with your order number of 10029, I'm not sure now how their numbering system is working...


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

cyphion said:


> I am 10029
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I bought one for my son on the same day that I ordered mine and it is number 9761 - with your order number of 10029, I'm not sure now how their numbering system is working...


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

cyphion said:


> Those hundred watches will have a very interesting resale value then because they will be errors.


Not sure that will be a factor, but then it will be hard to "decouple" the effect on value of limited number of watches from the engraving-error. Take a look at the engraving on my Minerva Heritage Ref A 175 - the company had not secured enough (Venus 175) movements and put out only 97 of the intended 300 pieces. Would have been to expensive to re-engrave the cases (more precise, the case-backs)









Still, upset and disappointed that / if I'm unable to secure one of the Black Lungs - technical issues frustrated my ordering attempts and Doxa C.S "ensured" they'd make sure I get one when the 2nd batch of 300 was available for ordering .....


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

I am 9999


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

I haven't received an email yet either... I'm #9795


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

I am #10040. Yes I am a bit surprise for the additional shipping charges as this was never the case for all my previous direct purchases (as far as I can remember).


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

All this histeria over delivery. Relax guys, doxa want your money, the emails will come or get a refund..

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

knightRider said:


> All this histeria over delivery. Relax guys, doxa want your money, the emails will come or get a refund..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


|>|>|>


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

b2s said:


> I am #10040. Yes I am a bit surprise for the additional shipping charges as this was never the case for all my previous direct purchases (as far as I can remember).


Additional shipping charges?

I'm not on this watch, but am curious about Doxa now adding an additional layer of shipping charges. Can you elaborate?


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess they are no longer doing free shipping and charging $29. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

cyphion said:


> I guess they are no longer doing free shipping and charging $29.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, had not heard that.

I'm wondering if\when we also see the IRS getting involved on sales tax for overseas purchase like Doxa.

For 2018 taxes, PayPal sent me a 1099. The Fed's require that for business use, from 3rd parties like PayPal, defined as more that 200 transactions or cash receipts of more than $20k. But the great states of Massachusetts and Vermont have decided that a 1099 is needed for cash receipts over $600... or more that 200 transactions. I sold a few used items on Ebay and via the forums in 2018, for less than paid, so no liability that I can see... for now. But the PayPal info does capture purchases made via PayPal. Hmmm....


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

cyphion said:


> I guess they are no longer doing free shipping and charging $29.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I live in Switzerland and they still
Charge me the $29

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

royalenfield said:


> I live in Switzerland and they still
> Charge me the $29
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that they ship the watches from Austria...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

But they are Swiss made!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

royalenfield said:


> But they are Swiss made!!!


I've been thinking about that too. I wanted to pick up a watch at their Swiss office, and they said that the watch is assembled in Austria. Does that comply with being "Swiss Made"?


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> I've been thinking about that too. I wanted to pick up a watch at their Swiss office, and they said that the watch is assembled in Austria. Does that comply with being "Swiss Made"?


I had to look it up, but according to Wikipedia, if it's marked "Swiss made" it has to be a Swiss movement, cased in Switzerland, and final inspection has to be done in Switzerland. If the assembly is in Austria that doesn't sound right.


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Captain Willard said:


> I had to look it up, but according to Wikipedia, if it's marked "Swiss made" it has to be a Swiss movement, cased in Switzerland, and final inspection has to be done in Switzerland. If the assembly is in Austria that doesn't sound right.


I came across this information from the Doxa website:

*Where is the DOXA SUB Assembled?*
The DOXA SUB is crafted, assembled, tested and finally shipped from Montres DOXA SA headquarters in Bienne, Switzerland. The Synchron group also acts as logistics center and from time to time DOXA SUBs will be shipped from Vienna, Austria.


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

SSGMT said:


> I came across this information from the Doxa website:
> 
> *Where is the DOXA SUB Assembled?*
> The DOXA SUB is crafted, assembled, tested and finally shipped from Montres DOXA SA headquarters in Bienne, Switzerland. The Synchron group also acts as logistics center and from time to time DOXA SUBs will be shipped from Vienna, Austria.


I figured it had to be wrong. I've ordered stuff from Europe before that is exported from a different country than manufacture for some reason. Thanks for the info.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

royalenfield said:


> But they are Swiss made!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody argued that.

Check what "Swiss Made" really means..
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/watches-swiss-made-2017/


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SSGMT said:


> I came across this information from the Doxa website:
> 
> *Where is the DOXA SUB Assembled?*
> The DOXA SUB is crafted, assembled, tested and finally shipped from Montres DOXA SA headquarters in Bienne, Switzerland. The Synchron group also acts as logistics center and from time to time DOXA SUBs will be shipped from Vienna, Austria.


The three I bought last year ... 1 returned defective ... I believe all shipped from Switzerland.


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't get nervous.

I believe that by next week we will know for sure.
By the end of this week, the first batch of 25 watches shall be shipped and by next week most of the owners will have the watch on their hands.


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

StratosZ4 said:


> Don't get nervous.
> 
> I believe that by next week we will know for sure.
> By the end of this week, the first batch of 25 watches shall be shipped and by next week most of the owners will have the watch on their hands.


I spoke with customer service today and they assured me I would hear by the end of the week on the balance of payment invoice and shipping details. Reconfirmed that they're coming out in batches of 25. No insight on case numbering.


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

StratosZ4 said:


> Don't get nervous.
> 
> I believe that by next week we will know for sure.
> By the end of this week, the first batch of 25 watches shall be shipped and by next week most of the owners will have the watch on their hands.


I spoke with customer service today and they assured me I would hear by the end of the week on the balance of payment invoice and shipping details. Reconfirmed that they're coming out in batches of 25. No insight on case numbering.


----------



## Chamuko (Nov 3, 2015)

Got the same answer myself, mine is 9796



hooballin said:


> I spoke with customer service today and they assured me I would hear by the end of the week on the balance of payment invoice and shipping details. Reconfirmed that they're coming out in batches of 25. No insight on case numbering.


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

Nice, we’re one off one another. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Chamuko (Nov 3, 2015)

Indeed you go just before me !!

I haven't been so excited about a watch in a long time, will look real nice along my Searambler Aqua Lung, just need to find an orange one, missed that one !!


----------



## Chamuko (Nov 3, 2015)

Indeed you go just before me !!

I haven't been so excited about a watch in a long time, will look real nice along my Searambler Aqua Lung, just need to find an orange one, missed that one !!


----------



## Chamuko (Nov 3, 2015)

Indeed you go just before me !!

I haven't been so excited about a watch in a long time, will look real nice along my Searambler Aqua Lung, just need to find an orange one, missed that one !!


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

With respect to watch serial number, I noticed that the order number and final confirmation number (once you paid in full) is not the same. 

My order number is 9800, but the confirmation number is 10040. I am betting that the confirmation number would be the watch serial number you would get (100 for total number of watch produce and 40 for the watch). 

Cheers


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

b2s said:


> With respect to watch serial number, I noticed that the order number and final confirmation number (once you paid in full) is not the same.
> 
> My order number is 9800, but the confirmation number is 10040. I am betting that the confirmation number would be the watch serial number you would get (100 for total number of watch produce and 40 for the watch).
> 
> Cheers


Odd, my order number is before yours, but have not received anything yet. I guess I'll continue to wait...


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

With regard to DOXA order numbers - these have no relationship to the watch serial number - i.e. order number XX40 doesn’t equate to serial number 40.

The order numbers are sequential orders on the DOXA website for all ordered items - watches, straps, books, knives etc. I have ordered a number of items over the years and the order numbers have increased steadily. I noticed the numbers have recently passed the 10000 mark. I think this represents all their online orders since this website went live. 

The Sharkhunter Aqua Lungs sold should be shipped in sequence of their preorder numbers (e.g. #9778 should ship before later preorder numbers). The final payment number will be different (e.g. #10008) for the same watch. Neither number tells us the watch serial number - DOXA is shipping these out from Vienna in batches of 25, but they do not necessarily receive the batches from Switzerland in consecutive order (not 1-25, 26-50, 51-75, 76-100). 

Whatever the serial number - I’m sure these will be great watches!

Cheers!


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Des2471 said:


> With regard to DOXA order numbers - these have no relationship to the watch serial number - i.e. order number XX40 doesn't equate to serial number 40.
> 
> The order numbers are sequential orders on the DOXA website for all ordered items - watches, straps, books, knives etc. I have ordered a number of items over the years and the order numbers have increased steadily. I noticed the numbers have recently passed the 10000 mark. I think this represents all their online orders since this website went live.
> 
> ...


That's a little bit of a bummer to me, It seems strange that they'd ship any serial number to you. Personally, I'd prefer to have a lower number if I was an earlier preorder.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

MZhammer said:


> That's a little bit of a bummer to me, It seems strange that they'd ship any serial number to you. Personally, I'd prefer to have a lower number if I was an earlier preorder.


Hi MZhammer

I think it all depends on which order they receive the sequences of numbers from the factory. I'm sure they do try to ship orders out according to preorder number (assuming final completion payment has come in). It may be different with these smaller watch totals (100 watches here, and it seems they will be shipped in 4X 25 batches), so, if they receive numbers 1-25 first, they'll go out first, etc. With the larger shipments (300 watches for SUB 300s and previous Aqua Lungs and 500 watches for SUB 300T Divingstar Poseidons) - I don't think they went out in strict serial number sequence. I certainly recall some early recipients of those watches reporting higher numbers and some later recipients had lower numbers.

All the best


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

Per the order email, they're shipped in the sequence the order was received.


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Captain Willard said:


> Per the order email, they're shipped in the sequence the order was received.


I was lucky enough may have gotten one of last available pieces!!

I believe my Searambler Silverlung got the serial 006/300.

Strange as I am sure I ordered one of the last ones

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

panucorodolfo said:


> I was lucky enough may have gotten one of last available pieces!!
> 
> I believe my Searambler Silverlung got the serial 006/300.
> 
> ...


Vague, but they probably mean they ship in order received, rather than sequential by serial number in order received. That would explain your low searambler serial and late order.

I don't really care what number I get. Just happy to have gotten one at all! Hopefully shipping tomorrow.


----------



## DOXA SUB (Sep 4, 2018)

Hurrah! Today flew in e-mail: "Please Complete your Pre-Order for the DOXA SUB300 Sharkhunter", at last finished the procedure of purchase. I too don't really care what number I get.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

If it makes anyone feel better, I received my confirmation email 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Me too..

Is it normal that i was invoice US$25 for Europe Flat Rate for shipping at the stage of the advance payment of US$700, and AGAIN another US$25 at this stage of the balance payment?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

I received mine too:-!


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

royalenfield said:


> Me too..
> 
> Is it normal that i was invoice US$25 for Europe Flat Rate for shipping at the stage of the advance payment of US$700, and AGAIN another US$25 at this stage of the balance payment?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seemed weird to me as well.

$50 on top of the purchase price for the shipping costs, does not sound right.
At least for a luxury item where you already have to pay a premium price.


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

just paid my balance.. 

let's see who get the first watch in the post!

i am only 300km away from the production site, and less than a 1.000 from the shipping site... eh eh


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

just paid my balance.. 

let's see who get the first watch in the post!

i am only 300km away from the production site, and less than a 1.000 from the shipping site... eh eh


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Anybody get shipping confirm yet?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

YODAHAWK said:


> Anybody get shipping confirm yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I sent an email to customer service and they replied that they will begin shipping next week Tuesday.


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamuko (Nov 3, 2015)

Just paid my balance !!!!

Looking forward for my shipping confirmation !!

So happy..


----------



## Chamuko (Nov 3, 2015)

Would have been way too cool to have gotten #007 instead of #006


----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

My Poseidon was 491/500, one of the last


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrmer (May 11, 2018)

I was in first batch of payments so hopefully first batch to ship- will post when I get notice of shipping also.


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

just paid mine too... and now we wait


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Hoping everyone receives their watches quickly! Really looking forward to receiving mine... I remember looking at threads where people were mentioning getting their new "invite only" ordered watches... nice to join the club!


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

I received shipping notification this morning, the first batch of 25 are on their way!


----------



## chrmer (May 11, 2018)

I also just received my ship notice from Vienna- Yay! now we wait for FedEx


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

Wednesday should be a big day for pictures. Got my shipping information today as well.


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

They're adding on notes to the orders with serial numbers. Just got a notification about it from Doxa.


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Captain Willard said:


> They're adding on notes to the orders with serial numbers. Just got a notification about it from Doxa.


I was just going to post about that as well, pretty cool that they are doing that.


----------



## chrmer (May 11, 2018)

I can confirm the notes email also- didn't look until it was mentioned in this posting- 
I can say I am under #25 a bit 
Curious if others are also?


----------



## chrmer (May 11, 2018)

nt


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

chrmer said:


> I can confirm the notes email also- didn't look until it was mentioned in this posting-
> I can say I am under #25 a bit
> Curious if others are also?


Mine is under 25  I am curious about the overall number on the casebook, is it out of 100 or 200...


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine is over #25 and seems to be a part of the first batch since it will be delivered tomorrow. I am glad I have mine


----------



## parino (Oct 28, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, does the serial number really matter? I mean is there any value to having a lower number or a round number or 500 vs 486, etc? I get #001, but aside from that? Totally just wondering!


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Not for me, it does not. I’m in the back half of the count. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

parino said:


> Just out of curiosity, does the serial number really matter? I mean is there any value to having a lower number or a round number or 500 vs 486, etc? I get #001, but aside from that? Totally just wondering!


Not for me, but might be for someone, which could drive the resale value if unworn (IMHO).


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

has any one received one yet? I haven't received shipping notification, however, i paid in full on Friday evening


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine should be waiting for me when I get home from work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

You lucky guys!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

parino said:


> Just out of curiosity, does the serial number really matter? I mean is there any value to having a lower number or a round number or 500 vs 486, etc? I get #001, but aside from that? Totally just wondering!


I believe most Doxas are a LE of a capped production run.
No matter which model you have,there is always another model configuration to suit other tastes and its numbers are always small in comparison to most brands....they are a rolling limited edition and that's not a bad thing imho..

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TMW (Jan 24, 2007)

Received!

It is out of 100. Back of case and warranty card is xxx/100.

It looks awesome!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

TMW said:


> Received!
> 
> It is out of 100. Back of case and warranty card is xxx/100.
> 
> It looks awesome!


Well? Pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooballin (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes, pictures please!!


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

I will pay the final invoice today and hopefully can have the watch by mid-March.

Really excited to have it, after the photos posted in the "owners' club" thread.
This watch is super!


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Just got mine . I will post some quick and dirty shots later over "owners' club" thread.

Cheers


----------



## Chamuko (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't really care about the number, but I would like to get an 8 on the number, 008,88,18,28,48, etc...


SSGMT said:


> I received shipping notification this morning, the first batch of 25 are on their way!





chrmer said:


> I also just received my ship notice from Vienna- Yay! now we wait for FedEx





parino said:


> Just out of curiosity, does the serial number really matter? I mean is there any value to having a lower number or a round number or 500 vs 486, etc? I get #001, but aside from that? Totally just wondering!


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

Chamuko said:


> I don't really care about the number, but I would like to get an 8 on the number, 008,88,18,28,48, etc...


I hope that you get a watch with an 8 in the serial number!


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

StratosZ4 said:


> I will pay the final invoice today and hopefully can have the watch by mid-March.
> 
> Really excited to have it, after the photos posted in the "owners' club" thread.
> This watch is super!


I am facing a problem.
Already emailed DOXA, just wanted to check if anybody had the same issue.

Received the email for the final payment on 01/03 and tried to complete the payment.
I had an issue with my card and eventually the new order placed during checkout was marked as 'cancelled'

I resolved the issues with my card this morning, and a while ago tried to complete the payment.
Initially tried through my cart where the watch was already in and was not possible to complete it.
Then tried through the link of the email and the watch appears to be sold out.

I am not feeling very good about this...o|o|


----------



## StratosZ4 (Jun 5, 2013)

DOXA customer service is on fire.

They have already replied.
Apparantly i missed out on the second batch and I was placed to the third batch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

StratosZ4 said:


> I am facing a problem.
> Already emailed DOXA, just wanted to check if anybody had the same issue.
> 
> Received the email for the final payment on 01/03 and tried to complete the payment.
> ...


Just contact customer service chat. They will send u a new link

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## planetwine (Nov 20, 2018)

Definitely a lovely piece.. Really top notch!


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

My Shark Lung









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Sub 300 Sharkhunter "Black Lung"???*

What a beauty! But does it beat my Silver Lung?


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

By a tad, in either direction! 

View attachment 14554543


----------



## sp1145 (Aug 21, 2016)

Anyone local to NYC? I'm looking at getting a pre-owned one but would like to see it in person first. Drinks/coffee on me.


----------

